# Showing cats?



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Has anyone ever shown their cats?

I've always had cats as just house pets, companions, never thought about showing, and would never consider breeding. There's enough unwanted kitties around, and I couldn't handle not knowing how my pets' offspring were being cared for.

Eric and Ernie's breeder commented that it's a shame I don't show the blue boys, that they'd do well - but I'm not even sure how you'd go about showing cats. 

How much work is it? I imagine it's quite a bit. I groom Ernie daily at the moment, and within seconds, he's looking like he's chewed through a power cable - his fur is all over the place,and he's generally a scruffy mess  

While they're social around the house, and great with other cats, they do have a healthy mistrust of people they don't really know (except Eric and his love affair with the paper-boy).

Overall, I'm not sure showing is something worth doing. I don't feel a need to compare them to other cats, or the desire to know where they stand among their breed - to me, they're just big grey cuddle-bugs, and I don't think I could handle someone telling me one was better than the other


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

There is a cat show this weekend near here and I've half considered trying to pass Ninja off as a Bombay and see where it goes, just for kicks. But I really know nothing about showing cats other than they ARE handled by the judge, so would need to be pretty stranger friendly.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_Coyote_, oh I just noticed you're in the U.K. I believe it's a different system there, as least with the GCCF shows. Instead of taking the cats up to the rings, the judge and his stewards (assistants) judge the cat at its bench. All the owners are shooed out of the hall while the judging is going on, and to "fortify" themselves for the results.

Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

Tiikiri is going to be shown in Premiership which is the altered class. I've been to one cat show, but have been showing dogs for years. Cat shows are a breeze compared to dogs, and so much cheaper!


----------

